# Die schönsten Seen in Deutschland



## Leonidas_I (30. Juli 2020)

Hiho,

ich habe noch etwas über 2 Wochen Urlaub und wollte noch etwas verreisen.
Habe mir gedacht, dass man hier Seen vorstellen kann, die sehenswert sind. Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Vorschläge kommen.

Ich war dieses Jahr bereits öfters am Biggesee (kennt man aus der Krombacher-Werbung) und wollte gerne mal etwas Neues sehen. Wer noch nicht dort war, sollte sich den Biggesee mal anschauen. Da kann man schön wandern, schwimmen. Auf einem SUP ist man da auch gut unterwegs, wenn es nicht zu windig ist.


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2020)

Ich bin regelmäßig am Ammersee, da meine Eltern dort leben. Da gibts in der Nähe noch den Starnberger-, den Wörth- und den Pilsensee. Die Gegend ist mMn sehr zu empfehlen. Allerdings sind wir meistens per Segelboot auf dem Ammersee unterwegs. Das Wandern dort kann ich darum nicht beurteilen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juli 2020)

Grosser Ploener See &#8211; Wikipedia

Da war ich mal als Kind mit einer Jugendfreizeit. Habe ich eigentlich ganz schön in Erinnerung.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2020)

> . Da gibts in der Nähe noch den Starnberger


Dazu eine Warnung! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwz36IFt8Eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und ja, genau so geht´s da wirklich zu. Das ist nicht übertrieben! 

Schau dir doch mal den Walchen- und Kochelsee an. Evtl. gefällt der dir ja. 
Den Chiemsee gibt es auch noch. Aber die können alle nicht mit dem Eibsee mithalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> ich habe noch etwas über 2 Wochen Urlaub und wollte noch etwas verreisen.
> Habe mir gedacht, dass man hier Seen vorstellen kann, die sehenswert sind. Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Vorschläge kommen.


Diese Ecke kennt vermutlich niemand:
Northeimer Seenplatte &#8211; Wikipedia

Und dann macht man Fahrradtouren auf den Spuren der Brüder Grimm, fährt zu den Sieben Bergen, nach Hann Münden. in den Harz etc. Kann man zur Entspannung machen oder ein bisschen Segeln, Paddeln, Schwimmen, Tauchen, ....


----------



## keinnick (30. Juli 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Dazu eine Warnung!
> 
> Und ja, genau so geht´s da wirklich zu. Das ist nicht übertrieben!


Da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diese Ecke kennt vermutlich niemand:
> Northeimer Seenplatte &#8211; Wikipedia


Ich kenne die Ecke. Mein Arbeitsweg Richtung Göttingen führt mich jeden Morgen daran vorbei. Wobei jetzt gerade nicht. Ich habe Urlaub.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juli 2020)

Danke für die bisherigen Seen.
Viel Schönes dabei. Northeim ist nur 300 km weg. Da könnte es auch ein Tagesausflug werden.
Wenn ich ins Allgäu fahre, muss ich mindestens ein paar Tage bleiben, denn früher kann man diese hübsche Region nicht verlassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Grosser Ploener See &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> Da war ich mal als Kind mit einer Jugendfreizeit. Habe ich eigentlich ganz schön in Erinnerung.



Sieht schön aus  :p


----------



## pedi (31. Juli 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Seen.
> Viel Schönes dabei. Northeim ist nur 300 km weg. Da könnte es auch ein Tagesausflug werden.
> Wenn ich ins Allgäu fahre, muss ich mindestens ein paar Tage bleiben, denn früher kann man diese hübsche Region nicht verlassen.


stimmt, ich wohne da.
ist auch, zumindest von mir aus, nicht weit zum Bodensee.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Juli 2020)

Die Eifelmaare und den Laacher See gibt es auch noch. Die haben bei  mir sämtlichen Bedarf nach anderen Seen gedeckt. Paar Burgen sind auch in der Region, auch wenn viele wohl derzeit zu haben.


----------



## pedi (1. August 2020)

ohja, in die eifel möcht ich auch mal.
das was im tv sieht, gefällt mir sehr gut.
wird aber zur zeit genauso überlaufen sein, wie das allgäu.


----------

